# Westchester



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Derby updates?


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

The Q results are (to the best of my memory)

1st Whizzer - Mimi Kearney
2nd Mick - Scott Schafer
3rd - Sassy - Jennifer Adsit
4th - Suki - Cynthia Von Sutphen
RJ - Tuffy - Kim Schiller.

The judges were great and it was a nice test.

Mary Beth


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats Scottie!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Big congratulations to Jerry Bish for winning the Derby, first time out...


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank You to the Team Westchester FT Crew for an enjoyable day!


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Congrats to all

good job Jennifer



mbcorsini said:


> The Q results are (to the best of my memory)
> 
> 1st Whizzer - Mimi Kearney
> 2nd Mick - Scott Schafer
> ...


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

John Lash said:


> Big congratulations to Jerry Bish for winning the Derby, first time out...


Isn't that fantastic! I missed seeing him run ... got pretty lost on the grounds trying to get from the 2nd land series to the water series!

Had to leave before they finished the last series, but got this report via phone

2nd -- Frank Purdy & Darla
3rd -- Buck Shope & Kenny
4th -- Erick Pfeifer & Gunner
RJAM -- ? 
JAM -- Bart Clark & ?

I'm fairly sure that only 6 finished of the 10 going into the last series.

They scrapped one water series when it got pretty ugly. Only dog who did it nicely was the ultimate winner


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Gerry! Congrats to everyone who finished. You must be pretty proud of Erick and Gunner!
Diane


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Way to go Jennifer and Sassy!


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Good job Jennifer and Sassy!


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Jennifer & Sassy!


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Congradulations to Buck Shope and Kenny! WOW - 12 pts in three starts!!!

And to litter mate Ranger and Malcolm Haith with the RJ. Way to go Boys

What a fantastic weekend for Ecstasy Retrievers - George Rogers littermate Ruby took a second in the Derby at Eastern Idaho and put her on the Derby List.

Dam - Fancy Pants took a 4th in the Am and a Jam in the 90 dog open at Eastern Idaho.


----------



## Doug Cybula (Mar 2, 2009)

Great job Jennifer & Sassy! You deserve it!


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice Job Jennifer!!!!!!! ))
I will make sure we have a toast with a nice Red in VT this weekend


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Barb/x2crr said:


> Congradulations to Buck Shope and Kenny! WOW - 12 pts in three starts!!!
> 
> And to litter mate Ranger and Malcolm Haith with the RJ. Way to go Boys
> 
> ...


Thanks Barbara!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Jennifer and Sassy!


----------



## Pleasantpine (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations Buck and Kenny and Malcolm and Ranger.... from Big half sister .... 

Jade


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Malcolm said:


> Nice Job Jennifer!!!!!!! ))
> I will make sure we have a toast with a nice Red in VT this weekend


 Congrats, Jennifer!


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you, judges, and congratulations to all finishers on a real nice set of Q. tests. Thank you WRC group for putting on such a well-run event. My bonus was a LOST episode, Stewart version, when I thought the stake had moved far deep of the blockhouse...I followed the tracks, believing...they disappeared...it took a bit to make myself face the fact that I was alone in there and possibly not ever getting out. I was so happy to backtrack and see those stake signs again. Thank you so much for those signs.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congrats Jennifer and Sassy.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Malcolm said:


> Nice Job Jennifer!!!!!!! ))
> I will make sure we have a toast with a nice Red in VT this weekend


And, congrats on the RJ, Malcom!


----------

